# Just my MAC



## hazelinsight (Mar 26, 2006)

Ok here is my Mac Collection so Far


----------



## theleopardcake (Mar 26, 2006)

very humble, yet much more than i have! 9:


----------



## tiff (Mar 27, 2006)

More than I have, nice one


----------



## simar (Mar 27, 2006)

nice stash and you use it well too!


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 9, 2006)

Mmm, palettes, they show promise!


----------



## yam900 (Apr 9, 2006)

I have only got 4 eyeshadows but am working on it.


----------



## user3 (Apr 26, 2006)

Lovely collection!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

simply gorgeous...love ur collection


----------



## n_c (Mar 30, 2007)

niiice


----------

